# Fantail behavior?



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
k, so I took in some Mindian fantail project birds. I believe that means they are Indian/American cross...

They are new, but when I go near them they put their tail up over their head like a shield....

Is this normal???

I had a fantail Val, that looked exactly like them, but she was bigger...She never did this, but she was calm and relaxed with me.

Anyways, its very neat...but I just have never heard about or seen this before.

BTW: Only my White two do it...the smaller one that is dark doesn't..at least not yet.

-Hilly


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Could just be the way the tail falls when they crouch down. I've never seen mine do that, that I know of. But then again, I don't have mindians. If there is any american fantail in them, I can see why the tail would be jacked back (or would that be considered up?) to where it could more easily cover the head.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes the americans have a spot they tuck their necks way back towards the tail and the tail comes forward..sounds like they have alot of american fan in them, so all is good. they sound adorable to me.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Hillybean,

Keep us posted on your project. It sounds interesting, I just do not have the space and have other priorities with my birds at the moment. But it is nice to see someone here doing it. 

God Bless,
Tony

PS Pictures would be nice.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

They actually hold them up above the head when they do this. It almost comes down in front of their eyes...

When I leave them alone, they relax it and look like a normal cross....

The two that do it, also do a lot of chest puffing (like the American), which might aid in the tail being lift?

I just was worried that it might not be normal...I'm emailing the breeder to get her oppinion.

Big T: It really isn't my project, but someone elses... Which is VERY interesting, I don't know enough about either two breeds to take on the project. These are just project birds, the breeder does not "cull" so she was looking for good homes. They either have a low tail count or not enough muff. I offered my home... 

The dark one, is is only 7inches tall...The white ones.. one is about 7 1/2 and the other is about 6 1/2 inches in height. I will post pictures as soon as I can locate the camera .


They are very CUTE!
-Hilly


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hillybean said:


> ...The dark one, is is only 7inches tall...The white ones.. one is about 7 1/2 and the other is about 6 1/2 inches in height. I will post pictures as soon as I can locate the camera .
> 
> They are very CUTE!
> -Hilly



Old German Owls are 9" tall so these are really tiny pigeons. They must be adorable! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> They actually hold them up above the head when they do this. It almost comes down in front of their eyes...
> 
> When I leave them alone, they relax it and look like a normal cross....
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see pictures 
I have a couple of very tiny hens- about the size of a softball, they look like runts (lol) (american fantails), but the cocks are good size. At what point do you measure them - tip of head, shoulder or tail? I don't show, mine are pets so I never measured them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how would you measure a pigeon..lol.. seems like it would be kinda hard. I thought they go by weight. my valencian figuritas are 4 to 6 ounces. but they may stand up taller than the fans.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

The way they are doing the mindians is all round height and weight. I'm going by what the breeder told me and the pictures she sent. Now, in person, they are small in height compared to the one I use to have. They have a butter ballish appearance (not fluffed, just round). 

I guess they are going by a common height and breeding down in everyway possible.
They are short though... I'll weigh them today and let you all know.

If I have time before class, I'll take some pictures and weights and upload. Got to go to the doctor right now.

-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

look forward to it!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay,
I don't have a clue on what the average weight of either breed is, but these crosses are: 11.1oz, 11.4oz, and 11.6oz. I forgot to hit the grams button...ounces is what I got. 

Acording to weights, they ae still decent sizd birds when compared to the Satinettes, and Mookee. 

Ok the picture I was sent:
The dark one:


A white one: This one reminds me of my Val....


The white one that does the weird tail things...have to get a picture or video of that still.


-Hilly


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Well those are purdy. How did they breed them to be so small? I thought you said they crossed a american with and indian fantail but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

birds+me=happy said:


> Well those are purdy. How did they breed them to be so small? I thought you said they crossed a american with and indian fantail but I'm not sure.


They for sure have Indian and American in them. The breeder, she picked her smallest Indian's and American's. There is a miniture fantail thread in this section of the forum. There is even a standard on them now. After reading it, I guess they also use a few other breeds to stablize their size. The goal is 10 ounces, and height about 7 inches.

They are neat...but I still can't find anything about them using the tail as a shield.... I'll HAVE to get some pictures or a video of that.

-Hilly


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Their gorgeous.
I wouldn't mind getting a couple to do some experimental breeding with. I have a couple tiny hens I could use.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

adorably adorable...they are so sweet looking! how fun they must be.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> ...At what point do you measure them - tip of head, shoulder or tail?...


My understanding is that height is measured from ground to top of head when in correct stance for the breed. I think weight is a lot easier to measure!


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

The birds you have are a new breed created to be a mini Indian Fantail as the current Indian Fantail has become to big for many breeders. Good luck with the birds. Joe


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hillybean said:


> Okay,
> I don't have a clue on what the average weight of either breed is, but these crosses are: 11.1oz, 11.4oz, and 11.6oz. I forgot to hit the grams button...ounces is what I got.
> 
> Acording to weights, they ae still decent sizd birds when compared to the Satinettes, and Mookee.
> ...


*AMERICAN FANTAILS weight 10-13 ounces , INDIAN FANTAILS 13-15ounces.*GEORGE


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi ,my fantails (american) hold their tails over their heads ,however mine only do it when they are happy (e.g outside ,getting treats etc).


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good thread, I would really like to see a picture of the fantail in the posture to comment more.....


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

As you asked here is one of my hens doing the tail thing. (sorry for the poor quality pics)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she has her own umbrella!!!!!!....lol...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Spiritwings, that is exactly what it is called an "umbrella" !

I finally got a reply from the breeder, and she did say that some of her did do this....and they call it an umbrella...

Startail Fan, yep that is what mine does....but way up over the head. I am glad mine is not an odd ball .

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Yup ,it seems to be a fantail thing ,also do they do it more like this ??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*"Button" American Fantail*

I thought that was just a bad "tail set"?
And "Button" is TINY - about the size of a softball! I call her my little misfit


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I want one!..


----------

